# Hausautomation mit WAGO



## LL0rd (22 März 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin derzeit dabei, die Automation meines Hauses zu planen, das ich gegen Ende diesen Jahres anfangen werde zu bauen. Für die Hausautomation habe ich mich für einen Mix aus Wago und EnOcean Komponenten entschieden.

Das Haus wird einen Keller, EG + DG haben. Die Steuerung des Kellers und des EG soll eine SPS übernehmen, die unter anderem auch einige Sicherheitsfunktionen erfüllen muss und auf dem DG soll eine zweite SPS ihren Dienst erledigen.

Ich habe jetzt grob überschlagen, was ich brauche: An der einen SPS im Keller brauche ich 32 Ausgänge jeweils mit Relais und rund 120 digitale Eingänge + Schnickschnack wie serielle Klemmen, EnOcean, etc. Für die zweite SPS brauche ich 16 Ausgänge mit Relais und 40 Eingänge. 

Meine Frage wäre jetzt, wie man am Besten anfangen sollte. Sollte ich mir so ein Wago Starterkit kaufen und die Klemmen dann später, sobald das Haus im entsprechenden Fortschritt ist, bzw. in der Zeit die Klemmen bei E-Bay schießen? Oder wie würdet ihr vorgehen?


----------



## Blockmove (22 März 2011)

Ich hab mir meine Teile nach und nach bei Ebay und hier im Forum "geholt".

Enocean würde ich mir nochmal überlegen. Was willst du damit machen?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Mobi (22 März 2011)

Warum im DG eine extra SPS, da reicht doch nen Buskoppler. Was ist mit Visualisierung?


----------



## Speedtriple (22 März 2011)

Zum Thema Visualisierung:
Ich hatte auch gestern in der Rubrik Produktneuheiten ein Beitrag geschrieben. Schaut euch mal die Website www.Xsolution.de an. Genau das richtige zum Visualisieren mit Wago. Wenn bei der Wago programmierung im Vorfeld die Struktur/Xhome der Variablen eingehalten werden kann später einfach die Symbolikdatei im Xhome Server importiert werden. 

z.B für einen Dimmer:


DIMM_Kueche_WRITE AT %MW3: INT;
DIMM_Kueche_STATUS AT %MW4: INT;
DIMMWERT_Kueche_WRITE AT %MW5: INT;
DIMMWERT_Kueche_STATUS AT %MW6: INT;


----------



## LL0rd (22 März 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Enocean würde ich mir nochmal überlegen. Was willst du damit machen?



EnOcean würde ich gerne für einige Schalter verwenden. Das Beste an der EnOcean ist, dass man keine Batterien für die Funkschalter benötigt. Zwar wären die normalen Tast- oder einfache Schalter mit Kabeln deutlich billiger, allerdings ist der Schalter dann an einer festen Stelle. Das möchte ich nicht. Aber ich möchte die Räume auch gerne mit Präsenzmeldern überwachen. Man geht in einen Raum rein, und das Licht geht an. Man geht wieder raus und das Licht geht nach einer Zeit auch aus. 



Mobi schrieb:


> Warum im DG eine extra SPS, da reicht doch nen Buskoppler. Was ist mit Visualisierung?



Ich muss es mir noch überlegen. Bei der Visualisierung habe ich mir noch keine all zu großen Gedanken gemacht. Erst muss das Haus und die Technik stehen, dann kann man sich Gedanken über eine Visualisierung machen. Was ich aber 100% haben möchte, ist ein App für mein iPad, mit dem ich aus der Ferne alles steuern kann.  Ich habe mir auch das Xsolution Progg angesehen. Aber an dieser Stelle bin ich noch nicht.


Ich bin zwar E-Ing, jedoch halten sich meine Erfahrungen mit SPSen in Grenzen. Ich war bei einer SPS Schulung von ABB, wo man auch mit CoDeSys herumgespielt hat, aber seit dem habe ich da nichts in der Art gemacht. Bin eher der µC Programmierer. Aber was würdet ihr für den Start empfehlen? Das Starter-Paket mit der 750-881?


----------



## cybertracepda (22 März 2011)

*Hallo*

Also ich würde auch Beckhoff für Hausautomation ins Auge fassen. Das Klemmenspectrum ist noch ein bisschen umfangreicher und es gibt fertige Bibliotheken für die Gebäudeautomation mit Beispielen

Gutes Gelingen


----------



## LL0rd (22 März 2011)

cybertracepda schrieb:


> Also ich würde auch Beckhoff für Hausautomation ins Auge fassen. Das Klemmenspectrum ist noch ein bisschen umfangreicher und es gibt fertige Bibliotheken für die Gebäudeautomation mit Beispielen



Hat von euch jemand eine Beckhoff Preisliste und könnte sie mir mailen?
mb [ät] rootix [döt] de

Bei Beckhoff habe ich mich vor einer Weile schon einmal umgesehen. Aber die Preise haben mich damals umgehauen. Der Controller mit Ethernet hat irgendwas zwischen 1-2k gekostet. 

Da bei mir eigentlich alles über die SPS gesteuert werden soll, muss ich wohl Komponenten bereithalten, um defekte Hardware austauschen zu können.


----------



## jacky (22 März 2011)

Meine Empfehlung: Kauf dir ein Starterkit, somit hast du die Software gleich mit drin. Diese kostet sonst extra! 

Dann schau immer mal bei eBay rein, dort gibt es meist sehr günstige Klemmen und Module.

Bei vielen E/As ist natürlich auch der Platz im Schrank wichtig. Ich habe mich dann schnell für Klemmen mit 16 Ein- bzw. Ausgängen entschieden. Sind auch preislich weit aus attraktiver  als z.B. 4er-Klemmen   

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MHollaender.Beckhoff (22 März 2011)

Einfach bei Beckhoff im Netz vorbeischauen und die entsprechende Niederlassung kontaktieren. In der Regel wird dann ein Katalog mit Preisliste verschickt, oder auf der HMI eine Visitenkarte hinterlassen.
SPS für 1-2k wäre dann schon fast ein Quad-Core
Je nach Anforderung sollte ein ARM oder ein Atom reichen (400-1k)
EnOcean mit der KL6581 können bis zu 8 Sende-Empfangsantennen angeschlossen werden. Gerade bei Funk ist eine gute Abdeckung wichtig.
Im Eigenheim ist auch immer wieder die Mediensteuerung ein Thema.
Hier bietet Beckhoff zB eine perfekte Integration zu Crestron.


----------



## IBFS (22 März 2011)

In Neubauten würde ich NIE Funk einsetzen.
Für Nachrüstungen oder auf Glasflächen ist
Funk aber legitim. 

Frank


----------



## LL0rd (22 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> In Neubauten würde ich NIE Funk einsetzen.
> Für Nachrüstungen oder auf Glasflächen ist
> Funk aber legitim.



Ich möchte dir mal eben zeigen, wieso ich Funkschalter einsetzen möchte. Meine Eltern haben sich vor 5 Jahren eine Neubau-Wohnung gekauft - nich in der Bauphase. Sie konnten deshalb die Position aller Steckdosen und Schalter selbst bestimmen. Damals hat alles gepasst. 

Vor einem Jahr hatten meine Eltern keine Lust mehr, auf deren Schlafzimmer-Schrank und haben ihn ersetzt. Der Schrank steht jetzt er fast an der Türzarge. Der Schalter ist jetzt quasi hinter dem Schrank. Man muss jetzt also in den Spalt zwischen Zarge und Schrank fassen, um das Licht einzuschalten.

Mit dem Funk-Schalter könnte ich den Schalter auch an den Schrank setzen.

Nicht desto trotz werde ich zahlreiche Kabel verlegen, z.B. um jede Tür herum ein Telefonkabel in einem Leerrohr.


----------



## Mobi (22 März 2011)

cybertracepda schrieb:


> Also ich würde auch Beckhoff für Hausautomation ins Auge fassen. Das Klemmenspectrum ist noch ein bisschen umfangreicher und es gibt fertige Bibliotheken für die Gebäudeautomation mit Beispielen
> 
> Gutes Gelingen


Kommt halt drauf an was man braucht. Eine Gebäudebibliothek haben wir auch zum Beispiel kostenlos. Für seinen Fall würde ich z.B. das ILC 150 ETH vorschlagen, das reicht vollkommen. Mit der liegt dann auch bei ca. 350 Euro.

Telefonkabel? Warum nicht DECT oder wenn Kabel, dann LAN. Telefonkabel wird es bald nicht mehr geben.


----------

